# Retrievers



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

*Do you use a retriever?*​
No, I do not own a retriever and do not hunt with one.65.17%I do not own a retriever but occasionally hunt with someone who has one.1210.34%I own a yellow labrador3429.31%I own a golden retriever76.03%I own a chesepeake bay retriever65.17%I own a black labrador2622.41%I own a choclate labrador1311.21%I own a retriever other than the ones listed1210.34%


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I am curious to see how many people on hear use a retriever when duck hunting and what type of retrievers some of you have. Do you believe the dog is an asset to your hunt in terms of putting birds in the bag or is it more or less just fun for you to have it out there and for companionship.

:run:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My dad and I bought a golden retriever about 4 years ago. She is a great dog (waterfowl & upland). Her temperament is the best part about her!


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

Retrievers are useless. They cost you more birds by moving and flaring them than they make up for by finding cripples.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Have you ever hunted with a trained retreiver?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Useless like your other 12 posts!! :withstupid:


----------



## Quack Addict (Oct 12, 2003)

It is very apparent that SOTA N KOTA has never hunted with a trained retriever. Enough Said.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Wouldn't even consider going hunting without one.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ditto to tumble's sentiment. If he ain't huntin', I ain't huntin. I can remember one day of waterfowling in the last 12 seasons when I left my lab in the truck, and that was a late season water hunt where the water was liquid ice and there wasn't a dry or even shallow piece of cover anywhere near open water. Has a lab of mine ever cost me a bird - sure they've jumped a shot or two. Net sum loss over birds I never could have retreived? No way - not even close.

Tumble and shu, you guys know each other and hunt together? You guys seem like good eggs and it would be fun to hook up for a weekend of labs and feathers some time next Fall.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm rarely in the field without my chocolate. Tell her to kennel up in her blind and some days I forget shes even there..until the birds start fallin!
Wouldn't give her up for anything!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wouldn't leave home again w/out them. Did one time and lost an easy mallard that one of my pups would have easily found. They lay righ in my layout blind with me.

Apparently SOTA N KOTA never hunted with a well-trained, disciplined dog.

tad


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I use my yellow lab sometimes when I am out duck hunting, but she is more a pheasant hunting dog because she wants to run around.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

me and my chocolate go hunting for just about anything together. duck hunting is awesome with him. i wouldn't say he is the best trained dog but, he listens to me and thats all that counts. 
i'd say he is a big assest. finding cripples, retrieving birds out in deep water, plus he makes it absolutely a joy to hunt with him.
watching any dog work in the field, especially while duck hunting can be some of the most exciting dog work i can think of.

:run: 
:sniper:


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm not sure how to answer. I use/own a Black, and Yellow Lab. I use them both in conjuction with each other


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am suprised at the number of "other" retrievers. I would like to know what they are...........I am wondering if there is another breed gaining popularity.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm with Lance, have a black and a yellow and usually hunt them together. Voted for Black as I have had more of them.

Since I've owned a dog I haven't hunted without one and do not have any plans to do any different in the future. If the dog(s) can't go, I don't go.

As for retrievers being useless, a comment like that doesn't deserve a response.


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

Anas Strepera said:


> I am curious to see how many people on hear use a retriever when duck hunting and what type of retrievers some of you have. Do you believe the dog is an asset to your hunt in terms of putting birds in the bag or is it more or less just fun for you to have it out there and for companionship.
> 
> :run:


I don't think I'd even care to go duck hunting without my dog.......that's all he lives for....I hate to even go deer hunting where it requires me to use my boat to get access because he thinks I'm going duck hunting without him.

Me and him are a team......


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

SOTA'N'KOTA said:


> Retrievers are useless. They cost you more birds by moving and flaring them than they make up for by finding cripples.


My lab has been running the bank as ducks were landing, didn't bother them a bit......I've also had ducks trying to land as he was swimming through the dekes bringing back a downed duck.....


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

yellow lab, holler...


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

My Chocolate Lab Lady Ann Remington, has made me a very happy person. I have owned britts, german s/h, springers and yellow labs and I think I was blessed by the all mighty when I hook up with Lady. She had the best nose of any dog I have ever hunted with(and they britt was a field champ) and is easy to controll in the field  :beer:


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Remmi:
I'm one of the guys who answered the poll "other". I've actually got two dogs, a Black Lab and an American Water Spaniel. The spaniel is the better upland flush dog, but works great as a waterfowl retriever, 'cept she's kind of a comedy routine with a Giant Canada!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have one of the "others", she is a 4 year old wired hair griffon. Great upland dog and she loves to swim after those ducks in the decoys!! :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

we actually had the little Jack Russel in the field hunting for pheasante also this year, you may think that im on crack, but he got the scent easy, and was always pumped to get out...he suprised a lot of us with the drive that he had to get out in the field... :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

A Jack Russell? That would be hilarious to see in the field. I would be one of the jacka**'s that would make fun of you getting out of your truck with one of those! :beer: No offense, just telling you what I'm like


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... pic_id=463


----------



## redhead (Sep 10, 2003)

_Retrievers are useless. They cost you more birds by moving and flaring them than they make up for by finding cripples. :evil: _

I would rather take my cat hunting than you anyday, at least I wouldn't have to listen to too much whining!

I have two black labs, and I hunt everything legal with them. I am starting hunt tests thi spring. Anyone else do hunt tests? If so would you mind telling me a little about them? I have a 7 month old lab that I am going to try it with. :wink:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a 4 year old Black and White English Springer Spaniel. Not only does he blend into my Goose spread but he is a great friend to have along with on any hunt. Just like anyone else that has a well trainer retriever, you don't even know he is there until something falls. Plus he has saved more birds then I have shot.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> I would rather take my cat hunting than you anyday, at least I wouldn't have to listen to too much whining!


And you would have something to shoot at if the hunting was slow.... 
I really want a dog, but it just isn't practical while I am going to school. It will be one of my first investments as soon as I graduate however.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

well besides my chocolate, i've got a springer as well. awesome upland bird dog, but one of the worst waterfowl dogs i've hunted with.  
doesn't have the patience to stay in one spot. trying to work with him though. either way i've got a lab that'll retrieve anything anywhere. works for me.

:beer:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Springers are hard to train for waterfowl, but it can be done. Scout loves it. He has out done my brother-in-laws lab on some waterfowl outings. He is a larger springer 60 lbs. But you can still see his last 3 ribs. He is well put together. The only thing he has trouble with is Geese on the ground. He needs some more height to him.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

My male lab retrieved a rabbit I shot the other day. It wasn't even intended. Just walking the dogs as usual. I brought my .22 as I had been seeing a lot of cottontails. Came across one, shot it...Harley ran over to it, picked it up and brought it back to me. Wish I had a camera...

tad


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

My chocolate owns me, uhh... I think there is so much truth in this statement. We do anything and everything together. He is an absolute lifesaver for waterfowl, cause it sure beats the heck out of wading around in 3 feet of mud all day retrieving ducks. His real obsession is pheasant hunting, he just cannot get enough of it. I brought him with beaver hunting last spring and he tried to retrieve a 60 lb beaver, it was hilarious.

We compete in field trials during the spring and summer months to stay in shape and pass the time til next season.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

woohoo! yellow dogs are in the lead!

Redhead,

I started a new thread in the dogs forum on hunt tests. I have run hunt tests for the last three years. I am by no means an expert, but may have some answers for you! Go to the new thread and post some questions and I'm sure somebody will be able to answer them!

Shu,

Are you a member of any of the local retriever clubs?


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

SOTA'N'KOTA wrote: 
Retrievers are useless. They cost you more birds by moving and flaring them than they make up for by finding cripples.

:fiddle: the worlds smallest violin right here for ya buddy. :rollin: get a yeller lab but i also like blacks! :beer: [/quote]


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I just bought a brand new 8 wk. old chocolate this last weekend at the Burlington callin' contest. Also picked up a 7 month old black female, cheap, real nice doggy though. So now I'm really confused on how to vote. Oh well I guess I'll just go with a check in the labs box. LOL


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

I own a Yellow Lab and he is out in the field everytime I am. As to SOTA KOTA man get a clue if you had ever hunted with a well trained dog you would know what that they are a asset!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The Jack Russell would probably catch mice and rabbits the whole time. 
Sota'n'kota can lick my black labs nutz!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

PJ said:


> The Jack Russell would probably catch mice and rabbits the whole time.
> Sota'n'kota can lick my black labs nutz!


 :lol: Well it must be the trainer because you just can't go out and expect a dog to sit still. You have to work with it again and again :eyeroll: its not the dog's fault.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i got a yellow lab(waterfowl & upland) its still a pup but has lots of energy. i give him a great place to live and in return helps me bag a few birds.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

tumblebuck said:


> woohoo! yellow dogs are in the lead!
> 
> Shu,
> 
> Are you a member of any of the local retriever clubs?


Tbuck - nope, not a member. But I do train my dog out at Kelly Farms out by Hugo. It's a great place to train. Are you part of a local club?


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> A Jack Russell? That would be hilarious to see in the field. I would be one of the jacka**'s that would make fun of you getting out of your truck with one of those! :beer: No offense, just telling you what I'm like


the jack russell is an up and comer.....


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

heres anudder one......


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Shu,

I am a member of Lake Country Retriever Club based out of Prior Lake.

I have been to Kelly Farms a few times. Have run a couple hunt tests there and have been there training. It'll be a sad day if/when that land gets developed.


----------



## Sprig (Sep 10, 2003)

It's the dog work that maked duck and goose hunting so enjoyable.


----------



## robert roche (Feb 18, 2005)

Ive got a Golden thats really strange for the breed. He is really aggresive and when Im away from the house if you try to get in he will tear you up. Ive had two other Goldens and they were both great gun dogs but not as aggresive. The great thing about these dogs are they are good family dogs. Ive taken my dogs from Tennesse to S. Dakota, Arkansas, Alabama,etc I think a good dog makes the trip but a dog that is out of control can make the hunt miserable. If you have a bad dog get rid of it but if its bad its the owners fault because a retriever is like a bank: you get out what you put in.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

That Jack Russel aint got CHIT on my buddy Ken's Chihuahua. Thing will retrieve doves like champion.

:beer:

enjoy!


----------



## In2Fowl (Feb 18, 2005)

Black dogs rule in my book


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I had a male chessy first and he was a great dog all around. He had his own style which was a sure and steady retrieve. He found many cripples and made me a better hunter.

I now have a black lab female and she is a pistol compared to him. Loves the ducks and pheasants, but is comical with the geese if they even twitch. She tries to bark them to death first and then bring em back.

Hunting with a dog is the best and they will do something amazing almost everytime out. You will not believe it when they find a cripple that couldn't have possibly gone there!!!


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

WE HUNT PHESANTS ALOT, AND WE ARE ALWAYS JUMPING RABBITS. WE DON'T HOLD BACK, WE LET EM HAVE IT. MY YELLOW LOVES RETRIVING RABBITS. HE'LL BRING ERERYONE OF THOSE THINGS BACK.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I had choclate labs for over 20 years, GREAT DOGS. I now have a Boykin Spaniel and he has a lot of drive. Sets very still in the boat or blind. They where bred partly for hunting turkey. Imagine a dog busting a flock of turkeys and then coming in to lay beside you while you call a turkey back in.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I also have a welsh corgie (if thats how you spell it right). he'll come hunting with us once and a while. retreives smaller birds but leaves the bigger birds to my yellow lab.
In my book "having any good dog in the feild is a good dog"


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

That jack and the chihuahua are alright by me. They both look like gamers. More power to them.

:thumb:

How about a Queensland Heeler?


----------



## Cabelas Boy (Mar 30, 2005)

SOTA'N'KOTA my dogs are better hunters than you. :******:


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

My weimaraner is awesome , very calm in blind, marks well, and a powerfull swimmer with the size to handle the largest goose.

With that being said, when the temperature drops he stays back and my buddies black lab thrives in the icey waters of the Niagara.


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a Chocolate puppy that we got last spring and this past fall when she was only a few months old we started getting her used to the outdoors. On one particular day we were hunting pheasants and she just stopped. It was wird, then we walked all the way up to get and she flushed a nice rooty out of a clump of grass. It was cool. Ever since that day she has pointed on every bird unless she didn't know it was there. I guess she is a quick learner. Anyways i would always go with a labrador retriver. I don't really care about color, just care about the parents hunting experience and temperment. And i am guessing that if my pup can start to point other labs will too. signing out now, Ben


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Anas Strepera said:


> I am curious to see how many people on hear use a retriever when duck hunting and what type of retrievers some of you have. Do you believe the dog is an asset to your hunt in terms of putting birds in the bag or is it more or less just fun for you to have it out there and for companionship.
> 
> :run:


 I just bought a golden retriever...Its only 3 months old and retrieves and listens great!! My brother has a drathaar its one of the best dogs that iv hunted with...She's great for waterfowl and upland...My dad has a chocalate lab he is also great with waterfowl...


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

pointer99 said:


> Remmi_&_I said:
> 
> 
> > A Jack Russell? That would be hilarious to see in the field. I would be one of the jacka**'s that would make fun of you getting out of your truck with one of those! :beer: No offense, just telling you what I'm like
> ...


 I aint got nothing against jack russels but its a dog that you never hear anything about...Most dogs that are good at hunting you hear alot of things about them..


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Not defending Sota but I am curious how many people are talking about duck hunting over water dekes with a retriever?

I have hunted with a lab over a water spread and loved it. Zero lost birds.

However, when field hunting for Canada Geese I have only used a trained retriever once and have to say we had zero lost birds, but then again, we rarely have lost birds field hunting without a dog.

Just my $.02


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

oatsboy said:


> My weimaraner is awesome , very calm in blind, marks well, and a powerfull swimmer with the size to handle the largest goose.
> 
> With that being said, when the temperature drops he stays back and my buddies black lab thrives in the icey waters of the Niagara.


That's because Weimaraner's are the BEST dogs in the world........NO QUESTION! :beer: OK, so I love Remmi a little too much :wink:


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

i do have a retriver and she is my best friend. they are good to have in the marshes and flooded timbers. and they aren't just good for retriving they can also be a a great companion and hunting buddy when the acion is off. but if you get one it dose tak alot of work if you train him/her yourself.
HAPPY HUNTING


----------

